# Foating cooler for Wade Fishing



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Im interested in wade fishing , heard about a floating device.. per cooler , rod holder.. as a person fish.. im new , any suggestions ? thanks..brian


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

http://fishsoutheastern.com/promar-...lders-2-tackle-boxes-and-2-foam-rings-ne-760/

its not a cooler but...
i have one of these and its pretty awesome. its pricey though but extremely useful. i can have 3 rods/reels rigged up and ready to go. and story plenty of lures/terminal tackle in the two mini tackle boxes. and when you catch slot reds and specks you can drop em in the basket net

55$ shipped


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

thanks for suggestion , another question , if i put fish i caught in mesh bag , would that attract sharks ?


----------

